# Ff truefit help?



## thanhhungone (May 25, 2016)

Just needed to turn dd ff in her truefit, normally rf, but needed to ff for this one trip.

How does the locking clip work? I couldn't get the latch to close with both belts. Are both suppose to fit in?


----------

